# Mercury



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.harmonikireland.com/print.php?topic=amalgams every amalgam daily releases on the order of 10 micrograms of mercury into the body (i.e. 3,000,000,000,000,000 mercury atoms per day), ===============================================XII) Government Phase OutsIn the interest of protecting their citizens' health, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Denmark, Austria, Finland and Canada have recently taken steps to limit and phase out the use of amalgam restorations.The United States of America Food and Drug Administration has not recently reviewed the safety of amalgam restorations.=================================================Statement by Congresswoman Diane Watson (D-Los Angeles)Mercury in Dental Filling Disclosure and Prohibition ActLos Angeles, CaliforniaNovember 5, 2001The occupational risk is significant. Dental employees are constantly exposed to the vapors. Women in dental offices have lower fecundity (pregnancy) rates, more miscarriages, and more problem births; Mercury exposure is the likely reason. Dentists have the highest suicide rate of any profession; depression leading to suicide is consistent with a diagnosis of Mercury toxicity.Mercury amalgam is dangerous before it is put in the mouth - any dental journal will tell you that - and it is considered hazardous waste after it has been removed. Who can conclusively say it's safe in between, when it is in our bodies?


----------

